# A Mill Quill Stop



## BRIAN (Nov 26, 2015)

I have lost count of the times that i felt the need for a adjustable quill stop on my mill so as the problem has raised it's ugly head again I felt I must do something about it.
This is the type of mill



I removed the ejection system from the quill, and replaced it with a length of studding  3 nuts and a washer. One nut secures the taper. while the other two adjust the height of the washer.




When the quill is down the washer sits on top of the quill drive assembly stopping further travel.




Replace the cover,
	

		
			
		

		
	




OK so I will not leave it in place all the time but it works spot on.



Now I can get on with the repetitive work on the 5 cylinder radial engine.
Brian.


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice job. Looks like a simple fix for a handy accessory.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 7, 2015)

Now why didn't I think of that.   Great Idea, Brian, I'll have to work that up. Hmmm... it spins,  Mebby a thrust bearing would be in order.


----------



## BRIAN (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi Tom
A thrust bearing is not needed It all turns as a unit so the contact is at the same speed
Note the chopper that measures the speed is on the outside of the housing,
 I intend to make a thick threaded washer and use a knurled nut to fix it place.
 ONE DAY???
Brian,


----------

